# Warm weather lethargy



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Its gorgeous in Devon today & I don't think we are as hot as the rest of the country. I chose not to walk Dexter for his normal lunchtime jaunt just in case its too much for him. 

But, he seems very lethargic today. Not greatly interested in food. We've been inside most of the day & he is not panting or anything. But he is just laid on the kitchen floor under the island. Is this normal sunny day dog lethargy ? This is our first summer as dog owners.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted hates the hot weather, this is his second summer.
He's alternates between restless and flat out, he goes off his food - the last hot spell we had he didn't eat for three days
So, this year he has his own fan, paddling pool and endless supplies of ice cubes, we go for very early walks ( 8am) and late evenng walks - last night we got back at 9.30and Ted went into the paddling pool - I followed him, it was bliss on the feet


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I guess I shouldn't expect him to be bouncy then ! I have started doing him a daily ice block (tuperware filled with water & treats - today is apple). Paddling pool is a good idea


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am lethargic and my poos are too ... 

Lots of cold wet towels out, ice cubes and plenty of cold water .. oh and cold carrots. 

and for me, a cold glass of coca cola .. perfect


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Gosh, you are all lucky - we haven't had a SINGLE day like that this year so far Still it has been pleasantly warm for the last day or two so maybe that is better.
Oops sorry - we did have one day - on our last meet - it wa glorious.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tressa said:


> Gosh, you are all lucky - we haven't had a SINGLE day like that this year so far Still it has been pleasantly warm for the last day or two so maybe that is better.


Yes compared to our walk on Monday, this is positively tropical today 
xx


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> I guess I shouldn't expect him to be bouncy then ! I have started doing him a daily ice block (tuperware filled with water & treats - today is apple). Paddling pool is a good idea


Love the tupperware idea - Ted will be beside himself - a block of ice that BIG!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I took Monday and Tuesday off work as knew the weather was going to be nice..I was surprised how much more dopey they both were because of the heat...one either side of my sun lounger just chillin...perfect


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

mairi1 said:


> Yes compared to our walk on Monday, this is positively tropical today
> xx


It was fun though - 2 wet and muddy poos and 2 wet and muddy people


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine get so lethargic in the hot weather they almost appear ill. They go off their food and all they want to do is lie down on the hard floor and pant. This afternoon I took them to a large pond near me where they had a wonderful half hour just dipping in and out of the water with lots of other dogs. They got very wet and muddy and now they are tearing round my garden drying off. It really has revived them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

such a good idea!!! Tupperware filled with ice and treats! Lady will love it!!

What kind of stuff do you put in there other than apple?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Chopped up sausage, pieces of chicken, chopped carrot, kibble - all items that I've used 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome! Lady is going to have fun!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

81 here today Buddy's not had a walk he's just had a play in the garden with his mate Mickey.He went for a haircut yesterday and was still panting hard after so we all had a hose pipe shower outside on the trampoline !!

We're off to Dorset tomorrow im hoping it's a little cooler next week.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the EasiDri Cooling Coat, and I've found a good suppler for them. Vetuk, prices from £19.80 so cheaper than EasiDri themselves.
The coats are a bit on the small size, Rosie's back is 34cm and the X-Small just fits, Poppy's back is 42cm long and the small fits perfectly, so the small is the best bet, not a good look on a very small dog, but keeps them nice and cool.
Having black dogs the coats get used a lot on hot days, and the bonus is you can also use them to dry your dog, usefull if they have been swimming and going in the back of the car. 
Vetuk also have a good range of product and their delivery is very fast, they also do proscription drugs. Also check out the home page for discount codes.

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-accessor...-628_300/easidri-cooling-coat-for-dogs-p-5279

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Mine are not keen walking on the pavements when it is hot ours are tarmac and they get very hot it must burn their paws!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca hates the hot weather and water more so I took advice off here and kept her cool with cold water rubs. I make her drink too out of my hand she likes that and fan her with a magazine, yes I am soft. 
I worry when she pants too but a paw dip in the bath and some half frozen cold food or carrots does the trick
Such a worry


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I have to confess that I bought Izzy her own sun bed last year to place next to mine as she insists on lying on me. I have a parasole for her!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I have to confess that I bought Izzy her own sun bed last year to place next to mine as she insists on lying on me. I have a parasole for her!


Photo please!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes a photo is a must!!! we are having a few cocktails on the patio this long weekend. and some friends will be by...lady is going to have her own ice treat, as well as her own wadding pool....lol Izzy and Lady relaxing in style!! We need photos Cara!


----------



## Sooty (Jun 14, 2013)

Poor Sooty vomited last night but still wanted her food so I gave it to her in small amounts at a time Seems fine today must have been the heat also she had her Advocate on yesterday so could be a combination of the two.


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I've bought Samson a chillax cool mat. I'm waiting for it to arrive in post. Anyone use one??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I use a cooling mat and it is awesome. Jake loves it. 
It is the type with gel in it not water. 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

